# Bitten ( Warning blood )



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

While feeding some of my boas tonight , although i was useing feeding tounges one completely missed his food , got my thumb and done a full on constriction of my wrist , and what was the 1st thing to come into my mind ? Wheres the camera lol( no point trying to force him off, he will let go when ready and theres no chance of doing him an injury that way either )

sorry for bad pics as one of my hands was a bit tied up at the time ,lol


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

see told you he would let go  ( took about 5 minutes lol) , and yes he does have some retained shed on his head , but as long as his eyes are clear i find it best leaving it till next shed then just upping the humidity a bit more 










once he let me go and was put back in his viv 




























dont you just love boas 

Kev


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ouch has let go yet, no how painful it was when my blood attached herself to me, was he/she twisting to??


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Hope the snake was ok!:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

I do like action shots! Thanks for sharing:no1:


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

I hope the snake is ok! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i wouldn't keep rattlesnakes....:lol2:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

very nice :lol2:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow-awesome bite!:lol2:
BEN


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks all , the boas is fine and went on to eat his meal 




bosshogg said:


> ouch has let go yet, no how painful it was when my blood attached herself to me, was he/she twisting to??


yes he was trying to twist my thumb , couldnt get the camera at a good enough angle to show you properly , and was squeezing pretty damb hard too 



Fangio said:


> Hope the snake was ok!:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> I do like action shots! Thanks for sharing:no1:


no probs ,glad you liked them 



HABU said:


> i wouldn't keep rattlesnakes....:lol2:


i dont intend too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

how did you stay so calm i would have screamed the place down and i only keep corns and a small royal that looks a sizeable snake


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

Dont know , its just the way i am , i was bitten a while ago when i had guest here and one of them see me get bit and she said " was you just bitten as i would have screamed if it was me " , im not very jumpy at all when it comes to getting bitten , i have one that regulary bites me , but i handle her so she gets used to me and i wont where gloves and it never puts me of holding her and she is bigger that the one in the pics above


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

this is why i would never keep a snake...with my luck that would happen every day...would be buggered if any of them are poisonous lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol.
Sorry you got bitten dude.
How big is the Boa that got you?


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

hes around the 4 and half foot Mark , i dont actually get bitten many times since i have over 30 boas , but would never in a million years would it put me off keeping snakes


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

par for the course really, like our cat goes mental sometimes and thinks our ankles and hands are food


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

What a little bugger!!!!!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Can you get a pic of it cleaned up? cos i know htey bleed alot, whats the real damage.

anywayz ouch!


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Ouch !!!!!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Quality photos fella... alway amazes me how much bloody they can drain with such small teeth lol


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

:lol2: ouch :smile:


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

heres 2 photos i just took , dosnt look bad at all , just a load of teeth marks , can often be alot worst if you try to pull your hand away as it causes lacerations in stead of just punture marks


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Ooooouch!!:lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah thats not lookin so bad now, good good.


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

it always looks worst than it actually is when it 1st happens


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

does it hurt after the inital pain, as in when they clamped on?


----------

